# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Помогите, пл-и-и-из-з-з определить трек...

## Di1970no

_:rolleyes: Есть кусок трека, прикольная "фанерка" Педаль газа в тачиле автоматически топится в пол, дружок 2 раза кувыркался под эту музыку.... Кажется Jam&Spoon но не уверен. Больше обращаться некуда. Помогите! Кто может?!! Может и я смогу где помочь...;)_ 
Послушать - тут(http://webfile.ru/2133100), но тут чуть-чуть и скверного качества, а хотелось бы с нормальным битром и целиком.

----------


## Di1970no

Обновилась ссыла!!!!

Послушать - тут(http://webfile.ru/2149055), но тут чуть-чуть и скверного качества, а хотелось бы с нормальным битром и целиком.[/QUOTE]

----------


## EweX

Это вы денег типа хотите получить)))

----------


## Di1970no

> Это вы денег типа хотите получить)))


:confused: Нужны были бы деньги - пошел бы в банк....:D 

Мне нужен этот трек полностью, с хорошим битрейтом..... Ну хоть название!....

----------


## Di1970no

АУ-У-У-У! А чего? технари перевелисьИИ? Ну кто-нибудь то должен был ЭТО слышать!!!!!

----------


## Girls

классная песня

----------


## Di1970no

Не-е-е-е... Дык я знаю, что фанерка ничего, но *КТО ЭТО*ИИ? Или *ЧЕГО*ИИ Нужно для работы, J-M. Jarre уже не хватает, перебрал кучу Jam&Spoon, ничего на попадается, хотя и есть кое-что...
Да, кто отзовется ICQ 371 847 912

----------

